# new beek here is se ohio



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome 11x................. Don't be too afraid to peek in
now and then. The real disturbance that sets them back
is pulling frames and manipulating them. Open it up now
and then and gander. It's the best way to learn.


----------



## Woofer (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello 11X, nice to see someone just down the road from me. Can i ask where you got your bees? I almost mail ordered some from NY until i discovered someone selling nucs in Lancaster.

Welcome!


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i got a wonderfull nuke of minn hygenic hybrids from jack cantrell. he is the pres of the bee club and has outstanding bees. there are several people in the area down here that would be more than happy to help you with bees. i dont want to quote his price for him but the deal i got was wonderful. i am trying to locate enough stuff to start another hive my self. there quite a few bee supply places in the columbus area as well. feel free to give me a call if you have any questions. 740-707-2102 jeff


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome, go Cavs


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff!


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to BeeSource Jeff !


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not to be critical, but if I read this right Jeff joined 5 years ago and hasn't been active for almost a year and a half now... Mid 2013)


----------

